# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  مهندسي مكانيك برم يا كامپيوتر ؟ فوري فوري

## kavehxx4

سلام . من بدجور بين اين دوتا موندم ! 
از يه طرف از وقتي سنم خيلي كم بود درگير كامپيوتر و اينا بودم ميگم برم كامپيوتر شايد واقعا استعداد دارم ! (شايد!)
از يه طرف مكانيك هست كه لولش بالاتره و خب درساش سخت تر ! وبازار كار بهتر . 
واقعا درسته مهندس كامپيوترا بيكارن ؟!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## peyman.rafiei

> سلام . من بدجور بين اين دوتا موندم ! 
> از يه طرف از وقتي سنم خيلي كم بود درگير كامپيوتر و اينا بودم ميگم برم كامپيوتر شايد واقعا استعداد دارم ! (شايد!)
> از يه طرف مكانيك هست كه لولش بالاتره و خب درساش سخت تر ! وبازار كار بهتر . 
> واقعا درسته مهندس كامپيوترا بيكارن ؟!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


کامپیوتر فقط باید با هدف برنامه نویسی واردش بشی. اگه به برنامه نویسی علاقه نداری بنظرم نری بهتره.
الان برنامه نویسا وضعیت خوبی دارن چون برنامه نویس خوب تو ایران کمه. اما زمان فارغ التحصیلی ما برنامه نویسی  به شدت اشباع میشه. چون الان چند سالیه رتبه های برتر بیشترشون دارن میرن نرم افزار! تقاضا براش زیاد شده و همشون هم میخوان برنامه نویس بشن! منم علاقه اول زندگیم برنامه نویسی بود اما به این دلیل قیدشو زدم!
تو حوزه مکانیک فعالیت کنی بهتره بنظرم. همچنین مکانیک گستردگی بیشتری داره.

----------


## king of konkur

منم مثه شما بودم ولی امروز ایشالا تو انتخاب رشته میزنم کامپیوتر و بعدا گرایشمو میرم نرم
ولی خب اگه تو هر رشته ای بهترین باشی نونت تو روغنه دیگه

----------


## mehdirani

فک کنم امسال خیلیا میل به نرم افزارشون زیاد شده
دلیل اون چی میتونه باشه به نظرتون؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## peyman.rafiei

> فک کنم امسال خیلیا میل به نرم افزارشون زیاد شده
> دلیل اون چی میتونه باشه به نظرتون؟؟؟؟؟


درآمد خوب برنامه نویس هارو میبینن!

----------


## vahyd

و فرهنگ رایج بین مردم ما که اکثرا برنامه نویسی رو شغل نمیدونن حتی و زورشون میاد پول بدن رو هم باید در نظر بگیرین مخصوصا واسه گرایشایی که سروکارشون با مردمه مثل طراحی وب . یه توصیه برادرانه : دوستایی که میخوان برنامه نویسی کنن حتما قبلش قرارداد رسمی با پیش پرداخت و جریمه ی فسخ در نظر بگیرین ، وگرنه تو ایران کلاهتون پس معرکس ، به وفور هم واسه خودم پیش اومده هم تو اطرافیان دیدم. اینم بدونید که واسه درآمد خوب باید خیلی خوب و سخت کار کنین و واقعا متخصص بشین . داداش من مدرک کارشناسیشو نداشت هنوز ماهی 6تومن حداقل در میاورد . درآمد خوبه اگه کار خوب باشه

----------


## mehdirani

کاش همه برنامه نویس خوب بشن!
یه جدول دیدم استرالیا قطب برنامه نویسی جهانه و این که بیشترین پول رو به برنامه نویسا میده 
تو ایران هم کم نیستن که ماهانه 20-30میلیون از برنامه نویسی در میارن
با این طرز فک کنم امسال یه جهش بزرگی به سمت کامپیوتر برداشته بشه



> درآمد خوب برنامه نویس هارو میبینن!

----------


## mina.ha

> فک کنم امسال خیلیا میل به نرم افزارشون زیاد شده
> دلیل اون چی میتونه باشه به نظرتون؟؟؟؟؟


دلیلش جوی هست که به صورت ناگهانی بوجود میاد و الان هم اکثرا فکر میکنن میرن رشته نرم افزار و بعدش یک برنامه خفن مثلا برای اندروید مینویسن و درآمدهای نجومی کسب میکنن. در حالی که واقعیت اصلا اینطور نیست. 
درسته که رشته نرم افزاربرای کسی که به اون علاقه داره رشته قشنگی هست، اما بازار کارش اصلا اون چیزی نیست که فکر میکنن. حتی اگر یک سرچ تو گوگل کنید امسال برای اولین بار تعداد شغل برای نرم افزاریا تو آمریکا هم کاهش پیدا کرده. اما چرا بازار کارش اونجوری که فکر میکنن نیست؟ من چند تا دلیل میگم
اول تعداد فارغ التحصیلها تو این چند سال بشدت زیاد شده.
دوم بیشتر برنامه هایی را که فکر کنید الان نوشته شده و چون قانون کپی رایت وجود نداره تو کشور ما مجانی از برنامه های نوشته شده در خارج ایران (اکثرا آمریکایی) داره استفاده میشه و نیازی به نوشتن نسخه ایرانی اونا وجود نداره.
سوم تو این چند ساله بیشتر ایده های برنامه نویسی به کار گرفته شده و دیگه یک ایده ی جدید زدن به صورتی که به کسب درآمد منجر بشه کار خیلی سختیه.
چهارم فرآیند نوشتن برنامه با وجود یکسری نرم افزارهای عالی مخصوص برنامه نویسی خیلی ساده شده و این باعث شده دانشجوهای رشته های دیگه هم به سادگی بتونن وارد برنامه نویسی بشن و دیگه این رشته در انحصار مهندس نرم افزار نیست. خیلی از برنامه های خوب فارسی و اپ های اندروید توسط کسایی نوشته شده و میشه که اصلا برنامه نویس نیستن و حتی خیلی از دانش آموزای دبیرستانی الان میتونن برنامه بنویسن. از طرف دیگه این مشکل وجود داره که تو دانشگاه رشته نرم افزار 90% مطالبی که آموزش میدن به درد بازار کار حداقل ایران نمیخوره.
پنجم اشتباهی که خیلی ها میکنن اینه که به درآمد سایت هایی مثل دیجی کالا یا مثلا همین سایت یا کانال های تلگرامی نگاه میکنن و فکر میکنن این درآمد برنامه نویسی هست. در حالی که اصلا این سایت ها ربطی به برنامه نویسی ندارن و نه مدیرای دیجی کالا برنامه نویس بودن و هستن و نه مدیر این سایت و نه مدیر اکثر کانال های تلگرامی و غیره. همونطوری که خود ما بدون اینکه برنامه نویس باشیم از تلگرام و این سایت و غیره استفاده میکنیم. این سایتها یا برنامه های آماده ی تحت وب هستن که  راحت قابل خریدارین و یا یک تعداد برنامه نویس که در استخدام شرکت اصلی هستن دارن در ازای دریافت حقوق اونو اداره میکنن
در آخر بهتون توصیه میکنم از روزنامه های شهرتون و یا آگهی های اینترنتی که پیشنهاد استخدام برنامه نویس دادن با چند جا تماس بگیرین تا ببینین حقوق واقعی یک برنامه نویس چقدر هست. شاید اینجوری واقعیت برای شما روشنتر بشه و دیگه در خیال درآمدهای ده میلیونی و زدن سایت و برنامه نویسی اندروید نباشین و متوجه بشین برای رشته نرم افزار آواز دهل از دور خوش است. با توجه به آشنایی که با این رشته دارم بهتون میگم اگر دانشگاه خوبی درس بخونید و از کلاسای بیرون استفاده کنید و کلی مطلب خارج از دانشگاه یاد بگیرید، به جز موارد استثنا و خاص، میتوانید رو حقوق یک و نیم تا 2 میلیون برای چند سال اول کارتون حساب کنید و نه بیشتر.   کسایی هم که مدعی درآمدهای آنچنانی برای این رشته هستن، لطفا با مدرک صحبت کنن و مثلا آدرس و اسم موسسه ای که این حقوق را به کارمنداش پرداخت میکنه را بدهند که دوستان بتونن درستی حرفشون را کنترل کنند.

----------


## mehdirani

با نیمی از حرفاتون مخالف هستم!مثل تایپک قبلی
اصلا اگر شما برید تو بحث استارت اپی و چیز هایی دیگه و این که این مهارت رو توی خودتون ببینید که میتونید هرچیز رو بنویسید
هیچ وقت به استخدام یک شرکت در نمیاین اینو تو ایران میگم
و بهترین برنامه نویس هایی که من دیدم بصورت پروژه ای کار می کنن 
نه کارمند که مثلا (چون من بیشتر تو زمینه وب کار کردم میگم)طرف با یه شرکت قرار داد میبنده که یه سایتی برای فروش محصولات اون سازمان طراحی کنه و اگر طرف  به کارش اطمینان داشته باشه و شرکت هم از این شرکت های نوپا نباشه  میلیونی پول میده خوب این از این
حالا برنامه نویس میاد واقعا از صفر سایت رو مینویسه/؟خیر اون کد های اماده داره یا قبلا یک بار از اول نوشته (تحت فریم ورک نه وردپرس و جوملا)از اون استفاده می کنه و 15 روزه کار تمومه البته به عنوان مثال گفتم حالا توی یه ماه چند تا میتونه پروژه بگیره؟خودش تنها کار کنه؟
این کار اکثر برنامه نویس ها هست
همه می دونیم که استخدامی بالاتر از 2میلیون نمیدن



> دلیلش جوی هست که به صورت ناگهانی بوجود میاد و الان هم اکثرا فکر میکنن میرن رشته نرم افزار و بعدش یک برنامه خفن مثلا برای اندروید مینویسن و درآمدهای نجومی کسب میکنن. در حالی که واقعیت اصلا اینطور نیست.

----------


## Ehm0294

دوستان میدونم هیچ ربطی به تاپیک نداره ولی نمیخوام دوباره تاپیک بزنم
ممنون میشم جوابمو بدین...مهندسی شیمی روزانه ی گیلان بهتره یا شهرسازی شبانه ی گیلان؟!
خیلیی مهمه خواهش میکنم جواب بدین.

----------


## mehdirani

من به یه چیزی اعتقاد دارم:
کفاش باشش
مهارت داشته باشش

درامدت جوره
 :Yahoo (106):  :Yahoo (106):  :Yahoo (106):  :Yahoo (106):  :Yahoo (106):  :Yahoo (106):  :Yahoo (106):  :Yahoo (106):  :Yahoo (106):

----------


## mehdirani

از من بخوای میگم برو دنبال علاقت :Yahoo (10): 
ولی چون طرف تحقیق در مورد شیمی و شهر سازی نرفتم چیزی نمیتونم بگم :Yahoo (17):

----------


## Ehm0294

> از من بخوای میگم برو دنبال علاقت
> ولی چون طرف تحقیق در مورد شیمی و شهر سازی نرفتم چیزی نمیتونم بگم


من خودم عاشق طراحیو معماریم...چون میگن اشباع شده سمت شهرسازی رفتم..

----------


## mehdirani

خوب!موفق باشی :Yahoo (39): 
شهر سازیم خوبه ها :Yahoo (106): 



> من خودم عاشق طراحیو معماریم...چون میگن اشباع شده سمت شهرسازی رفتم..

----------


## Ehm0294

> خوب!موفق باشی
> شهر سازیم خوبه ها


مرسی...توام همینطور...آره شنیدم خیلی شیرینه...کلا به روحیاتم بیشتر میخوره.

----------


## safer1

شما مهارتهای رایانه مثل برنامه نویسی یا هر برنامه جدید رو از اموزشگاه های ازاد هم میتونید یاد بگیرین ولی مکانیک برین بهتره بعد در کنارش مهارتهای کامپیوتر رو هم وسعت بدین

----------


## ShahabM

اگر عادت به نشستن شبانه روزی جلوی کامپیوتر دارید و البته، حفظیاتتونم خوبه (با حفظیات مشکلی ندارید)، به شرطی که علاقه داشته باشید ، برید کامپیوتر.

----------


## imooo

> با نیمی از حرفاتون مخالف هستم!مثل تایپک قبلی
> اصلا اگر شما برید تو بحث استارت اپی و چیز هایی دیگه و این که این مهارت رو توی خودتون ببینید که میتونید هرچیز رو بنویسید
> هیچ وقت به استخدام یک شرکت در نمیاین اینو تو ایران میگم
> و بهترین برنامه نویس هایی که من دیدم بصورت پروژه ای کار می کنن 
> نه کارمند که مثلا (چون من بیشتر تو زمینه وب کار کردم میگم)طرف با یه شرکت قرار داد میبنده که یه سایتی برای فروش محصولات اون سازمان طراحی کنه و اگر طرف  به کارش اطمینان داشته باشه و شرکت هم از این شرکت های نوپا نباشه  میلیونی پول میده خوب این از این
> حالا برنامه نویس میاد واقعا از صفر سایت رو مینویسه/؟خیر اون کد های اماده داره یا قبلا یک بار از اول نوشته (تحت فریم ورک نه وردپرس و جوملا)از اون استفاده می کنه و 15 روزه کار تمومه البته به عنوان مثال گفتم حالا توی یه ماه چند تا میتونه پروژه بگیره؟خودش تنها کار کنه؟
> این کار اکثر برنامه نویس ها هست
> همه می دونیم که استخدامی بالاتر از 2میلیون نمیدن


درود
خیلی ممنون از مشارکتتون صحبت هاتون جوری بود که نشون میداد شما از اطلاعات  خیلی بیشتری نسبت به دوستان برخوردار هستین در تایید ایشون باید بگم این درامد های میلیونی که به برنامه نویس ها نسبت میدن مربوط به پروژه هایی میشه که انجام میدن
 و بیشتر در مورد وب هم صادق هستش در حوزه برنامه نویسی موبایل شما باید صبر کنید تا برنامتون از بازار دانلود بشه  تا پولش به حسابتون بیاد که اون هم 35 درصدش به خود بازار میرسه  بعد از یه مدت  هم اگه حتی برنامتون فروش خوبی پیدا کته برنامه دست به دست بین مردم میچرخه بدون اینکه هیچ پولی به شما برسه (کافیه یه نگاهی به خودمون و اطرفیانمون بندازیم ) پروژه های برنامه نویسی موبایل معمولا به افرادی میرسه که تجربه زیادی دارن  در مورد استخدام هم باید بگم بیشترین پرداختی ها حدود ساعتی 12 هزار تومنه
 در مورد وب هم اگه با وردپرس و جوملا و دروپال و... بخواین سایت بزنید رقم میانگین چیزی حدوده 500 هزار تومنه که حالا بستگی به سایتش و کار شما  دویست سیصد تومنی بالا پایین میشه
اگر هم هم بخواین بدون cms های آماده کار کنید همون طور که ایشون گفتن بعد از انجام چنتا پروژه دیگه کد های آماده ای دارین که میتونید تو پروژه های دیگه هم ازش استفاده کنید و یک سایت در مدت تقریبا 2 هفته آماده کنید در مورد دریافتی هم باید بگم تو این قسمت کاملا متغیره و به نوع پروژه، کیفیت کار شما و اینکه چقد حرفه ای هستین بستگی داره اما خب حداکثرش میشه گفت 15 میلیونه

----------


## mina.ha

> با نیمی از حرفاتون مخالف هستم!مثل تایپک قبلی
> اصلا اگر شما برید تو بحث استارت اپی و چیز هایی دیگه و این که این مهارت رو توی خودتون ببینید که میتونید هرچیز رو بنویسید
> هیچ وقت به استخدام یک شرکت در نمیاین اینو تو ایران میگم
> و بهترین برنامه نویس هایی که من دیدم بصورت پروژه ای کار می کنن 
> نه کارمند که مثلا (چون من بیشتر تو زمینه وب کار کردم میگم)طرف با یه شرکت قرار داد میبنده که یه سایتی برای فروش محصولات اون سازمان طراحی کنه و اگر طرف  به کارش اطمینان داشته باشه و شرکت هم از این شرکت های نوپا نباشه  میلیونی پول میده خوب این از این
> حالا برنامه نویس میاد واقعا از صفر سایت رو مینویسه/؟خیر اون کد های اماده داره یا قبلا یک بار از اول نوشته (تحت فریم ورک نه وردپرس و جوملا)از اون استفاده می کنه و 15 روزه کار تمومه البته به عنوان مثال گفتم حالا توی یه ماه چند تا میتونه پروژه بگیره؟خودش تنها کار کنه؟
> این کار اکثر برنامه نویس ها هست
> همه می دونیم که استخدامی بالاتر از 2میلیون نمیدن





> درود
> خیلی ممنون از مشارکتتون صحبت هاتون جوری بود که نشون میداد شما از اطلاعات  خیلی بیشتری نسبت به دوستان برخوردار هستین در تایید ایشون باید بگم این درامد های میلیونی که به برنامه نویس ها نسبت میدن مربوط به پروژه هایی میشه که انجام میدن
>  و بیشتر در مورد وب هم صادق هستش در حوزه برنامه نویسی موبایل شما باید صبر کنید تا برنامتون از بازار دانلود بشه  تا پولش به حسابتون بیاد که اون هم 35 درصدش به خود بازار میرسه  بعد از یه مدت  هم اگه حتی برنامتون فروش خوبی پیدا کته برنامه دست به دست بین مردم میچرخه بدون اینکه هیچ پولی به شما برسه (کافیه یه نگاهی به خودمون و اطرفیانمون بندازیم ) پروژه های برنامه نویسی موبایل معمولا به افرادی میرسه که تجربه زیادی دارن  در مورد استخدام هم باید بگم بیشترین پرداختی ها حدود ساعتی 12 هزار تومنه
>  در مورد وب هم اگه با وردپرس و جوملا و دروپال و... بخواین سایت بزنید رقم میانگین چیزی حدوده 500 هزار تومنه که حالا بستگی به سایتش و کار شما  دویست سیصد تومنی بالا پایین میشه
> اگر هم هم بخواین بدون cms های آماده کار کنید همون طور که ایشون گفتن بعد از انجام چنتا پروژه دیگه کد های آماده ای دارین که میتونید تو پروژه های دیگه هم ازش استفاده کنید و یک سایت در مدت تقریبا 2 هفته آماده کنید در مورد دریافتی هم باید بگم تو این قسمت کاملا متغیره و به نوع پروژه، کیفیت کار شما و اینکه چقد حرفه ای هستین بستگی داره اما خب حداکثرش میشه گفت 15 میلیونه


خوب این میشه همون *اگرهایی* که اگر در مورد هر رشته  دیگه هم به کار ببریم همه باید میلیاردر باشن در حالی که میبینیم اینطور نیست. بحث استارت آپ که اصلا نمیشه روش حساب کرد چون توی کشورای پیشرفته هم از هر 1000 تا استارت آپ یکیش میگیره چه  برسه به ایران. اما برنامه نویسی وب هم الان به قدری ساده شده و دست هم زیاد شده که اولا نه دست مزدها دیگه خیلی بالا هست و دوما پروژه هم به این سادگی گیر نمیاد. برای مثال الان که شما اینجا هستید اگر پروژه داشتید قطعا اینجا نبودید و داشتید روی پروژه تون کار میکردید. به خصوص توی ایران که استفاده از انواع محیط های برنامه نویسی مثل ویژوال استودیو و نرم افزارایی مثل ادوبی دریم ویور مجانی هست و به سادگی میشه با 6 ماه یا حداکثر یکسال کلاس رفتن یک طراح وب خوب شد.
بگذارید چند تا مثال بزنم تا ببینید که با ا*گر* نمیشه انتخاب رشته کرد. در عمران پیمانکار، یک پروژه را با پول کارفرما اجرا میکنه و در نهایت 10 درصد از کل هزینه را به عنوان دستمزد برمیداره. حالا اگر شما عمران بخونی و *اگر* بتونی یک پروژه ساختمان 10 طبقه رو هم در سال بگیری که هزینه اش حداقل یک میلیارد میشه، 10 درصدش یعنی 100 میلیون گیر شما میاد. اما این اگر به هزار و یک دلیل فقط برای افراد خیلی کمی درست در میاد و اکثر مهندسای عمران باید دنبال حقوق معمولی بدوند.
در رشته مکانیک مثلا *اگر* شما بتونی پروژه تهویه مطبوع یک ایستگاه مترو یا یک تونل رو بگیری میتونی تو یکسال 150 میلیون درآمد داشته باشی.
در رشته مهندسی شیمی *اگر* بتونی یک ماده جدید مثلا نوعی روکش برای لوله های فلزی درست کنی که در مقابل خوردگی مقاوم باشه یعنی مقاومتر از نمونه های فعلی، میلیاردر میشی.
در مهندسی نفت *اگر* استخدام شرکت نفت بشی و بتونی مدیر عملیات بهره برداری از یک حوزه نفتی بشی، حقوقت با مزایات از ماهی 20 میلیون کمتر نیست.
در رشته های علوم پایه *اگر* شما بتونی شاگرد خصوصی برای تدریس پیدا کنی، ساعتی 100 هزار تومن هم ازشون بگیری و روزی 5 ساعت درس بدی، میشه روزی 500 هزار تومن و ماهی 15 میلیون تومن.
در مورد همه رشته های مهندسی و علوم پایه میشه اینارو گفت. ولی باید دید واقعیت و درآمد واقعی اکثر مهندسای یک رشته خاص چقدر هست امروزه. برای همین میگم درآمدی هم که الان خیلی ها فکر میکنن یک مهندس نرم افزار یا طراح وب داره فقط روی کاغذ هست و نه در عمل. در غیر اینصورت هرکسی میرفت و یکسال دوره طراحی وب میدید و در سال 6 ماه هم کار میکرد و هر 2 هفته هم یک پروژه 15 میلیونی طبق گفته شما انجام میداد که میشد 180 میلیون در سال. 
بنابراین باید واقع بینانه و بر اساس علاقه انتخاب رشته کرد و نه به امید واهی درآمد ده ها میلیونی که برخی از دوستان اینجا میگن. من سوالم از این دوستان اینه آیا خود شما که این مطالب رو اینجا میگید این درآمد ها را بدست آوردید؟ شما دوست عزیز چند تا وب سایت 15 میلیونی تا الان طراحی کردید؟ به طور متوسط در 3 سال گذشته ماهی چقدر درآمد داشتید ؟

----------


## Paxton

برای موفقیت در هر رشته و کاری به دو چیز نیاز داری :
1- علاقه   2- مهارت
وسلام
هر رشته ای میخوای بری : برق ، مکانیک ، کامپیوتر و . . . باید اول به اون علاقه داشته باشی و بعد فقط به کلاس درس قانع نشی و سعی کنی خودت مهارت کسب کنی .

----------


## imooo

> خوب این میشه همون *اگرهایی* که اگر در مورد هر رشته  دیگه هم به کار ببریم همه باید میلیاردر باشن در حالی که میبینیم اینطور نیست. بحث استارت آپ که اصلا نمیشه روش حساب کرد چون توی کشورای پیشرفته هم از هر 1000 تا استارت آپ یکیش میگیره چه  برسه به ایران. اما برنامه نویسی وب هم الان به قدری ساده شده و دست هم زیاد شده که اولا نه دست مزدها دیگه خیلی بالا هست و دوما پروژه هم به این سادگی گیر نمیاد. برای مثال الان که شما اینجا هستید اگر پروژه داشتید قطعا اینجا نبودید و داشتید روی پروژه تون کار میکردید. به خصوص توی ایران که استفاده از انواع محیط های برنامه نویسی مثل ویژوال استودیو و نرم افزارایی مثل ادوبی دریم ویور مجانی هست و به سادگی میشه با 6 ماه یا حداکثر یکسال کلاس رفتن یک طراح وب خوب شد.
> بگذارید چند تا مثال بزنم تا ببینید که با ا*گر* نمیشه انتخاب رشته کرد. در عمران پیمانکار، یک پروژه را با پول کارفرما اجرا میکنه و در نهایت 10 درصد از کل هزینه را به عنوان دستمزد برمیداره. حالا اگر شما عمران بخونی و *اگر* بتونی یک پروژه ساختمان 10 طبقه رو هم در سال بگیری که هزینه اش حداقل یک میلیارد میشه، 10 درصدش یعنی 100 میلیون گیر شما میاد. اما این اگر به هزار و یک دلیل فقط برای افراد خیلی کمی درست در میاد و اکثر مهندسای عمران باید دنبال حقوق معمولی بدوند.
> در رشته مکانیک مثلا *اگر* شما بتونی پروژه تهویه مطبوع یک ایستگاه مترو یا یک تونل رو بگیری میتونی تو یکسال 150 میلیون درآمد داشته باشی.
> در رشته مهندسی شیمی *اگر* بتونی یک ماده جدید مثلا نوعی روکش برای لوله های فلزی درست کنی که در مقابل خوردگی مقاوم باشه یعنی مقاومتر از نمونه های فعلی، میلیاردر میشی.
> در مهندسی نفت *اگر* استخدام شرکت نفت بشی و بتونی مدیر عملیات بهره برداری از یک حوزه نفتی بشی، حقوقت با مزایات از ماهی 20 میلیون کمتر نیست.
> در رشته های علوم پایه *اگر* شما بتونی شاگرد خصوصی برای تدریس پیدا کنی، ساعتی 100 هزار تومن هم ازشون بگیری و روزی 5 ساعت درس بدی، میشه روزی 500 هزار تومن و ماهی 15 میلیون تومن.
> در مورد همه رشته های مهندسی و علوم پایه میشه اینارو گفت. ولی باید دید واقعیت و درآمد واقعی اکثر مهندسای یک رشته خاص چقدر هست امروزه. برای همین میگم درآمدی هم که الان خیلی ها فکر میکنن یک مهندس نرم افزار یا طراح وب داره فقط روی کاغذ هست و نه در عمل. در غیر اینصورت هرکسی میرفت و یکسال دوره طراحی وب میدید و در سال 6 ماه هم کار میکرد و هر 2 هفته هم یک پروژه 15 میلیونی طبق گفته شما انجام میداد که میشد 180 میلیون در سال. 
> بنابراین باید واقع بینانه و بر اساس علاقه انتخاب رشته کرد و نه به امید واهی درآمد ده ها میلیونی که برخی از دوستان اینجا میگن. من سوالم از این دوستان اینه آیا خود شما که این مطالب رو اینجا میگید این درآمد ها را بدست آوردید؟ شما دوست عزیز چند تا وب سایت 15 میلیونی تا الان طراحی کردید؟ به طور متوسط در 3 سال گذشته ماهی چقدر درآمد داشتید ؟


خب اولا من خودم تازه سال دوم دانشگاه هستم هستم و این ارقام از یکی از دوستانم که حرفه ای هستش پرسیدم میتونید برید  سایت دورکار و ببینید که این ارقام هنوزم هستن یا نه(www.doorkar.com) در مورد آسون شدن و دست زیاد شدن هم باید بگم همین موجب میشه که افراد حرفه ای ارزش کارشون بره بالاتر اینکه میگین یک نفر بره دوره طراحی وب ببینه و سالی 180 میلیون درآمد داشنه باشه من کی همچین حرفی زدم که یک نفر با گذرندان یه دوره آموزشگاهی به همچین درآمد هایی میرسه اگه حرفام خوب خونده بودین متوجه میشدین که روی کیفیت کار میزان حرفه ای بودن و تجربه خیلی تاکید کردم اون سقف هایی که گفتم مال افراد باتجریه است
و گرنه معلومه هیچ آدم صفر کیلومتری به همچین درآمدی نمیرسه مثل اینکه پزشکی که تازه تخصصشو گرفته بخواد درآمد یک حراح حرفه ای و خیلی معروف داشته باشه
در مورد اما اگر هایی هم که گفتین اینارو هم اضافه کنید اگر معتاد نشیم اگر زنده بمونیم اگر ....... .اگر قرار بر فکر کردن به این چیزا باشه اصن نباید زندگی کرد
در مورد انتخاب رشته هم بله باید از روی علاقه انتخاب رشته کرد من خودم از روی علاقه خیلی زیادی که داشتم کامپیوتر انتخاب کردم به همه هم توصیه میکنم از روی علاقه انتخاب رشته کنن در مورد این ارقام هم یبار دیگه میگم اولا قصدم امید واهی دادن یه کسی نبود فقط خواستم اینده حرفه ای این رشته رو در حال حاضر برای دوستان بازگو کنم هر چند که ارقام کاملا واقعی هستن  *البته خیلی بهتر بود یک مطلبی رو تو پست قبلیم میگفتم اونم اینه که جمعیت خیلی زیادی از مهندسای کامپیوتر بیکار هستن به دلیل نداشتن مهارت و سواد کافی* 
یکبار دیگه هم میگم فقط از روی عشق و علاقه انتخاب رشته کنین که حتی اگر هم  به جایگاه مورد نظرتون نرسیدین دنبال علاقه تون رفته بوده باشین

----------


## mehdirani

ممنون از همه ی دوستان!
دوستمون خوب اشاره کردن مهارت و علاقه توی این زمینه حرف اول رو میزنه خیلی از مهندسای نرم افزار بیکار هستن
ولی وقتی شما با6-8سااعت پشت سیستم نشینی نه تنها احساس خستگی نمی کنید بلکه از خلق کردن اثاری به وجد میاید ما با این افراد صحبت داریم نه افرادی که فقط به فکر مدرک هستن!
همه از سایت های دیجی کالا و غیره میحرفن که واقعا اصلا اینا هیچ ربطی به این رشته *نداره*!
اینجا نمیشه کاملا حرف زد
ولی گفته بودید کجا میتونه پروژه گیر بیاره اگر توی خونه باشید میتونید دورکاری کنید اگر یکم سیاست بخرج بدید حتی میتونید از فارسی سازی قالب های خارجی پول در بیارید
من بیشتر در مورد تحت وب حرف میزنم چون چند ساله توی این زمینه کار می کنم.
یا این که توی سایت های خارجی کار می کنید فریلسنر(اگر اشتباه نگفته باشم)
خیلی میشه کار کرد
و یه موضوع دیگه که میگن میشه این رشته رو در کنار رشته هایی دیگه بصورت جدا ادامه داد:
باید به چنین اشخاصی بگم که:
وقتی شما روزی 8 ساعت روی یه سیستم وقت میزارید میشه به رشته دیگه ای فکر کنید و اون رو پیش ببرید؟اصلا این فکر از بیخ اشتباهه
بله هستن کسایی که مثلا مهندسی نفت ،شیمی میخونن ولی برنامه نویسیc++بلدن چون 3 واحد گذروندن و بهش علاقه پیدا کردن ولی هیچ وقت نمیتونن بصورت دایم اون رو ادامه بدن 
چون یک:
وقت خیلی زیادی میخواد برای کار با این زبان ها
دوم:انقدر گسترده هستن که هرچی قدر شما بگی بلدم ولی جایی هست که شما در اون لنگ میزنی
چه طولانی شد :Yahoo (106): 
End

----------


## amir2121

سلام به دوستان. بنده مهندسی نرم افزار میخونم و به صورت تقریبی با حرف های mina.ha موافقم. خیلی از خوبی های این رشته گفته شد بگذارید یه خورده از بدی های این رشته هم بگم بهتون و خوبی هاش رو همون بسنده میکنم به حرفه بقیه دوستان. درسته کار کردن زیاد توی این رشته موفقیت به دنبال خواهد داشت اما یک قیمتی رو هم به دنبال داره. اونم سلامتیه. کسایی که تو این رشته هستن به شدت چشمشون ضعیف میشه. به احتمال زیاد دچار درد مچ دست خواهند شد. کمر درد شونه درد... پس همه چی هم گل و بلبل نیست توی این رشته. خیلی هم رقابتیه. حتی کسانی هم که در سطح متوسط به بالا قرار دارند وضعیت خوبی نخواهند داشت. به این هم نگا نکنید که چون اپ هایی بسیار خوب فروختن پس شما هم به این موفقیت خواهید رسید. توی دانشگاه یا هر موسسه و کتابی به شما ایده اپ نخواهند داد. پس هیچ ربطی به مهندس بودنش نداره. این رو هم بگم که فکر نکنید من به این رشته علاقه ندارم. خیلی دوستش دارم از 14 سالگی قصد وردو به این رشته رو داشتم. این رو هم بدونید توسعه دهنده کارشون یه جوری مثله کارگری میمونه. خیلی انرژی میگیره. من خودم که ظهر از شرکت میام خونه با این که روحن خیلی شارژ شدم به خاطر کار ولی جسما واقعا جنازم. این موارد رو هم درکنار خوبی های این رشته در نظر بگیرید

----------


## edward71

درود

من فوق لیسانس نرم افزار دارم، الانم بیکارم، هر چی آزمون استخدامی شرکت کردم کتبی هاشو قبول شدم اما امتیازم به دوستان سهمیه دار نمیرسید و ردم می کردند، رشته کامپیوتر از دور شاید پر زرق و برق باشه اما وقتی واردش بشی میفهمی چه مصیبتیه، درس های فوق العاده سخت و مفهومی و تحلیلی داره که هر کسی از عهدش بر نمیاد، بازار کار درست و حسابی هم نداره، من الان بعد از 8 سال درس خوندن جز پشیمونی چیزی برام نمونده

----------


## kavehxx4

> درود
> 
> من فوق لیسانس نرم افزار دارم، الانم بیکارم، هر چی آزمون استخدامی شرکت کردم کتبی هاشو قبول شدم اما امتیازم به دوستان سهمیه دار نمیرسید و ردم می کردند، رشته کامپیوتر از دور شاید پر زرق و برق باشه اما وقتی واردش بشی میفهمی چه مصیبتیه، درس های فوق العاده سخت و مفهومی و تحلیلی داره که هر کسی از عهدش بر نمیاد، بازار کار درست و حسابی هم نداره، من الان بعد از 8 سال درس خوندن جز پشیمونی چیزی برام نمونده


میشه بگید کدوم دانشگاه درس خوندید ؟ و با چه معدلی ؟

----------


## edward71

> میشه بگید کدوم دانشگاه درس خوندید ؟ و با چه معدلی ؟


کارشناسیم رو آزاد بودم معدلم 15 ، ارشدم رو صنعتی شاهرود بودم معدل 19

----------


## kavehxx4

> کارشناسیم رو آزاد بودم معدلم 15 ، ارشدم رو صنعتی شاهرود بودم معدل 19


ارشدتون که حیلی حوبه ! هم دانشگاه هم معدل .
خب پس من چیکار کنم ؟ برم مکانیک ؟ آخ کسی که به قولی درسش رو هم خونده باز بیکاره !
البته من نمیدونم تو حوضه برنامه نویسی و زبان و اینا وضعیتتون چجوریه  :Yahoo (17):

----------


## kavehxx4

> ارشدتون که حیلی حوبه ! هم دانشگاه هم معدل .
> خب پس من چیکار کنم ؟ برم مکانیک ؟ آخ کسی که به قولی درسش رو هم خونده باز بیکاره !
> البته من نمیدونم تو حوضه برنامه نویسی و زبان و اینا وضعیتتون چجوریه


یه سوال دیگه چرا انقدر سابقتون نسبت به کارشناسی فرق داره ؟ !

----------


## edward71

> یه سوال دیگه چرا انقدر سابقتون نسبت به کارشناسی فرق داره ؟ !


اگه منظورت از سابقه تاریخ عضویتمه که قضیه اش داستان داره، داداشم کنکور تجربی داده و رتبه خوبی هم نیاورده، واسه اینکه از چند و چون انتخاب رشته اش سر در بیارم اینجا عضو شدم و چند تا سوال از دوستان پرسیدم

برنامه نویسیم هم بد نیست، چند سالی سابقه برنامه نویسی تحت وب و مدیریت سایت و هاست دارم، تخصص اصلیم شبکه اس، سالی یه بار یه پروژه بهم میخوره که اونم درآمدش و سودش اونقدر نیست که بشه بهش اتکا کرد، دنبال شغل ثابتم که به هر دری میزنم نمیشه ، آزمون استخدامی هم میدم چون سهمیه و اینا ندارم امتیازم کم میاد و قبول نمیشم

در کل بهت بگم رشته کامپیوتر یه زمانی خوب بود و بازار کار داشت اما توی این دوره زمانی اصلا ارزش نداره که خودتو 4 سال درگیرش کنی و آخرشم با لیسانس کامپیوتر بیکار بشینی کنج خونه

----------


## kavehxx4

> اگه منظورت از سابقه تاریخ عضویتمه که قضیه اش داستان داره، داداشم کنکور تجربی داده و رتبه خوبی هم نیاورده، واسه اینکه از چند و چون انتخاب رشته اش سر در بیارم اینجا عضو شدم و چند تا سوال از دوستان پرسیدم
> 
> برنامه نویسیم هم بد نیست، چند سالی سابقه برنامه نویسی تحت وب و مدیریت سایت و هاست دارم، تخصص اصلیم شبکه اس، سالی یه بار یه پروژه بهم میخوره که اونم درآمدش و سودش اونقدر نیست که بشه بهش اتکا کرد، دنبال شغل ثابتم که به هر دری میزنم نمیشه ، آزمون استخدامی هم میدم چون سهمیه و اینا ندارم امتیازم کم میاد و قبول نمیشم
> 
> در کل بهت بگم رشته کامپیوتر یه زمانی خوب بود و بازار کار داشت اما توی این دوره زمانی اصلا ارزش نداره که خودتو 4 سال درگیرش کنی و آخرشم با لیسانس کامپیوتر بیکار بشینی کنج خونه


منظورم از سابقه نمره و دانشگاه ارشدتون بود که خیلی فرق داشت با کارشناسی .
خب شما میگی من چه رشته ای برم ؟ 
و آخرین سوال شما تا حالا به فکر ادامه تحصیل در خارج نبودید ؟

----------


## edward71

> منظورم از سابقه نمره و دانشگاه ارشدتون بود که خیلی فرق داشت با کارشناسی .
> خب شما میگی من چه رشته ای برم ؟ 
> و آخرین سوال شما تا حالا به فکر ادامه تحصیل در خارج نبودید ؟


توی ارشد شما 36 واحد پاس می کنی به همراه پایان نامه، دروس هم اکثرا دروس دوره کارشناسی هستن کمی سطح بالاتر، به لطف سمینار و این حرفا و نمره کنفرانس میشه نمره های بالا گرفت، کارشناسی 140 واحد باید پاس کنی که اونا هم اکثرا دروس ریاضی و تحلیلی هستن، برای همین معدل ارشد اکثر افراد بالاتر از دوره کارشناسیشونه

به نظر من 


عمران
راه و ساختمان
معماری
مهندسی صنایع

این رشته ها پول سازن، شما یه مجوز نظارت ساختمان میگیرید، همون اول کار میرید یه مهر مهندس ناظر میزنید خدا تومن میگیرید و تا آخر کار هم یه بار هم نمیرید سراغ ساختمون 
چند نفر رو میشناسم که از مهرشون نون میخورن فقط از مهرشون ! بهترین خونه و ماشین رو هم دارن

رشته صنایع هم با توجه به رونق گرفتن صنعت بعد از تحریم ها بازار کار خوبی پیدا کرده 

متاسفانه من مدرک ارشدم روزانه اس و تعهد خدمت دارم و نمیتونم برای اپلای اقدام کنم، پولشم ندارم که مدرک رو بخرم و آزادش کنم، اگر شرایطش رو داشتم لحظه ای درنگ نمی کردم

----------


## kavehxx4

> توی ارشد شما 36 واحد پاس می کنی به همراه پایان نامه، دروس هم اکثرا دروس دوره کارشناسی هستن کمی سطح بالاتر، به لطف سمینار و این حرفا و نمره کنفرانس میشه نمره های بالا گرفت، کارشناسی 140 واحد باید پاس کنی که اونا هم اکثرا دروس ریاضی و تحلیلی هستن، برای همین معدل ارشد اکثر افراد بالاتر از دوره کارشناسیشونه
> 
> به نظر من 
> 
> 
> عمران
> راه و ساختمان
> معماری
> مهندسی صنایع
> ...


عمران رشته خوبیه ! ولی انقد اشباح شده و  زیادن که  بازار کاری چندان خوبی نداره !
صنایع هم امکان استخدام زیاده و حقوق ثابت اما 1 تا 1.5 میلیون بهت میدن و جای پیشرفت آنچنانی نداره این رشته . و کاری که مهندش صنایع تو یه شرکت انجام میده شاید یه فرد تحصیل نکرده هم بتونه .
در کل مهندسی بازارش زیاد خوب نیست شما هم اگه عمران یا صنایع میرفتین شاید باز هم همین اتفاق میفتاد .... شاید
رشته کامپیوتر شنیدم واسه اپلای خیلی خوبه من اگه شرایطش رو داشته باشم بنظرت خوبه برم این رشته ؟ و این که در مورد مکانیک نظری نداری ؟

----------


## edward71

> عمران رشته خوبیه ! ولی انقد اشباح شده و  زیادن که  بازار کاری چندان خوبی نداره !
> صنایع هم امکان استخدام زیاده و حقوق ثابت اما 1 تا 1.5 میلیون بهت میدن و جای پیشرفت آنچنانی نداره این رشته . و کاری که مهندش صنایع تو یه شرکت انجام میده شاید یه فرد تحصیل نکرده هم بتونه .
> در کل مهندسی بازارش زیاد خوب نیست شما هم اگه عمران یا صنایع میرفتین شاید باز هم همین اتفاق میفتاد .... شاید
> رشته کامپیوتر شنیدم واسه اپلای خیلی خوبه من اگه شرایطش رو داشته باشم بنظرت خوبه برم این رشته ؟ و این که در مورد مکانیک نظری نداری ؟


روزانه که باشی نمی تونی بری مگر اینکه بری آزاد یا بخری مدرکت رو، کامپیوتر واسه رفتن خوبه اما با کارشناسی نه ، حداقل ارشد اونم با یه رزومه پژوهشی و کاری قوی !!! در مورد مکانیک حقیقتش هیچ اطلاعاتی ندارم

----------

